# Thermostat wire codes do not match



## ufatbasted (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello

I'm attempting to install a Honeywell programable thrmostat to replace my old mercury white rogers t stat. 


When I pull the old T stat it has 4 wires coded as follows
TC
T
RH
W.


The new thermostat mentions RH and W wires but I'm nit sure what the T1 and T wires are for. My guess is a timer as the old TStat had a timer and did not use batteries. I'm tempted to just cap them and go on with the install.

Anyone have any ideas?


Thanks


----------



## speedy petey (Oct 12, 2008)

If this is just "heat only" you are correct. Use *RH* and *W* and cap off the others.


----------



## ufatbasted (Oct 12, 2008)

It is heat only.  I capped them right after I posted and got the new tstat working

Thanks for the info


----------

